# Beaver trapping



## Hangnbang2021 (Aug 2, 2021)

If they haven’t been trapped before it’ll be like trapping muskrats. 330’s in each pinch point and bank den. Gang set and hopefully you’ll kill the older ones right off the bat


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

SJC said:


> Reminds me of what an older and very good beaver trapper told me when I was young. He said that the best beaver trappers generally have a large shirt size and a small hat size.


That's a good one.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Like everyone else said, if you want to eliminate them start far out and subtle. If you want to catch one or two immediately and move on trap the den. For me, beaver are enough of a novelty I like playing with different sets and scents and really trying to figure them out more rather than just trying to get as many as possible as fast as possible. 

If I am trying to eliminate them (rare for me) I set far away from the den, but check its immediate area each trap check for recent activity. Eventually you'll get a feel for when there are only one or two left based on reduction in sign. Then I'll go in and carpet bomb around the den with 330's to get the last one or two. If you have bank dens, this can be a killer combo if you know where the main lodge or main bank den are. They'll use those satellite dens to catch their breath and feed, so they use them somewhat sporadically but are still super easy to set.


----------

